# Goodbye Threads



## potroastV2 (Jun 6, 2007)

These threads are not needed, on sight they will be removed from the forum, and possible ban for not following the rules.

If you are unhappy with someone in the forum there is no need to vent your anger out on the rest of the forum. In your control panel there is always the ignore button.

If you have issues with the way this board is run... please feel free to leave, Our community is based on freedom of speech.

Rollitup


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 6, 2007)

thank you.


----------



## NO GROW (Jun 6, 2007)

There was beginning to be a new bye bye thread every week....LOL


----------



## cali-high (Jun 6, 2007)

fdd your so thoughtful LOL


----------



## abudsmoker (Jun 7, 2007)

Fuckkkkkkk! 

you mean there will be no more pity partys, Rollitup,,,,,I,,,, I,,,, love you man!!!! 



Thanks a billion


----------



## gtrking2007 (Sep 5, 2007)

yay!!!! lol...


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 24, 2007)

quick reminder.......


----------



## Garden Knowm (Sep 25, 2007)

Get In Where You Fit In..... Biotch!!!!


----------



## Skunkcz (Sep 29, 2007)

Hi can you somebody help me how i can cancled my account?


----------



## Grass Hopper (Oct 16, 2007)

Me Too I don't know how either


----------



## kochab (Nov 5, 2007)

not sure why would anyone really want to? u sure u guys dont wanna stay? we have cookies.... WE BOUGHT MONOPOLY.........


----------



## Florida Girl (Mar 20, 2008)

rollitup said:


> If you have issues they way this board is run... please feel free to leave, Our community is based on freedom of speech.
> 
> Rollitup







AMEN!!!! Now if only every forum I belonged to was managed the same way..... well my boss would be REALLY pissed because I'd go from getting little done to nothing at all.

I'm a newbie HERE and just getting the hang of things but so far I love it! Great advice, helpful people and varrying opinions. I'd rather read someone's honest words then some "sugar coated to meet Admins approval" posts.

I belong to a few forums (gardening and others) and I honestly can't STAND when whiney people post a "good-bye cruel people" thread! IMO..... if you don't like it then STFU and leave.... don't let the door hit ya on the way out!


----------



## DND (Mar 20, 2008)

I know this thread is old, but I do think if we don't want goodbye threads etc. That we should be able to delete our accounts. Any mod or Rollitup himself care to explain why we do not have the "freedom" to close our accounts? This is probably one of the only places where you cannot do it.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 20, 2008)

DND said:


> I know this thread is old, but I do think if we don't want goodbye threads etc. That we should be able to delete our accounts. Any mod or Rollitup himself care to explain why we do not have the "freedom" to close our accounts? This is probably one of the only places where you cannot do it.


when you start threads or post advice it helps people. why take that with you? it will continue to help people as long as this site is up and running. long after you leave. is this a bad thing?


----------



## DND (Mar 20, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> when you start threads or post advice it helps people. why take that with you? it will continue to help people as long as this site is up and running. long after you leave. is this a bad thing?


Not at all, say a user wants to close their account so they could no longer post or have access to it. All the posts/pics etc would be saved on the site. Something like this... note the highlighted. His user name is deactivated and is labeled a "guest". I guess deactivate is a better term.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 21, 2008)

why is it so important to "close" the account? i've never heard of this. i don't frequent many forums though. i have accounts i opened on other forums over a year ago. i don't even remember the site. i never post, the account is open. i do see an issue. i just don't understand. people ask to have accounts closed then 2 weeks later they change their minds. i see this more often than not.


----------



## DND (Mar 21, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> why is it so important to "close" the account? i've never heard of this. i don't frequent many forums though. i have accounts i opened on other forums over a year ago. i don't even remember the site. i never post, the account is open. i do see an issue. i just don't understand. people ask to have accounts closed then 2 weeks later they change their minds. i see this more often than not.


Well paranoia for one, people get paranoid and feel more secure knowing that they don't have an open account that could potentially be used against them if something were to happen to them. I guess if it was that deep they could always go to their ISP and pull up their browsing history. I dunno man, it's just that we preach freedom of speech here and everything is so open, why wouldn't we have the choice to close our accounts? It just seems like it's contradicting is all, I know every user has a right to leave and never come back, but why not be able to do so and take your personal info (email address, account settings etc) and delete them?


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 21, 2008)

i've answered that question already.


----------



## shamegame (Mar 21, 2008)

I would like to say goodbye...

Goodbye to the big breakfast I just had at Ihop. I'll miss the various flavors of syrup I put on my pancakes the most.it was delicious.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 21, 2008)

It woud be nice if you could dlete your account if you did leave as I know with that cop basterd runnng greenpassion he locks you out and then keeps all your posts and opictures and threatens to turn them over to police to get you busted.I think the main reason people wan this option is if they no longer feel a site is home then they should be able to take thier furniture with them or at least know know one is sleeping in thier bed.A deactvate would be cool to where if you left you could leave the posts but the name and the pictures in the threads would say non user and the pictures would be taken down..I doubt we will get that optin but it would be nice to have that feeling of security.


----------



## Florida Girl (Mar 21, 2008)

DND said:


> Well paranoia for one, people get paranoid and feel more secure knowing that they don't have an open account that could potentially be used against them if something were to happen to them.



People are also known to be STUPID! If someone becomes "paranoid" then this site it NOT the problem... their lifestyle is! 

Don't get me wrong...I understand the user wanting to vaporize their tracks here.....but in all honesty ..... they don't have DB access so even if there was a "false sense of security" delete button..... it's likely their account would be flagged as N.......NOTHING would be deleted..... and life goes on! 

If you are paranoid then you probably shouldn't be on the Internet in the first place


----------



## dankforall (Mar 21, 2008)

If you get banned for something does that delete your account??


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 21, 2008)

dankforall said:


> If you get banned for something does that delete your account??



nice try, but NO. 


what if you post in my thread? say on page 3. someone replies to your post and a conversation about growing takes place. advice is given then the thread moves on. now someone freaks out and wants their account deleted. what happens to my thread once your post is deleted? i would think it would screw everything up if posts started disappearing out of the middle of threads. does everyone get it yet?


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 21, 2008)

In a case like that It could be setup that the post would default into the original threads posters name as long as any pictures that were freom the previous user were removed or shown as broken images.That way thread continuity could be maintain and the former user would have the secureity of knowing thier old name and photos were not linked to him anyone.Would take a minmal bit of tech work but like I said I dont think we will win this kinda request.Majority of site will delete all your stuff if you deete an account or get ban I know roll doesnt do it if you get ban lol been there done that (-=


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 21, 2008)

i personally think it is up to the user to cover his own ass. just my opinion.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 21, 2008)

Ahh yes but as we know the user can cover his tracks but we have no access to stored server info owned by the sie to ensure saftey and as we know this servers location doesn provide much help as per its current location thats what would be the biggest worry unless its corrected and moved to saftey..Hopeflly this doesnt get taken ina wrong way just adding to the conversation as said we assume risk by coming to this site despite its security or lack of.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 22, 2008)

i don't think anywhere on the internet is really safe. i've heard of kids hacking government files. wouldn't the "authorities" have programs that could track all this shit? i really don't think we'd have a chance if they really wanted to find us. 
YouTube - hack into cctv all over the world -inurl:/view video sniffin


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 22, 2008)

YouTube - hacking cctv

i wanna be a hacker.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 22, 2008)

The major issue that opens us up to online police tracking on this site is the server being o us soil and territory as they can use a number of tactics to grab it or feed off it under the patriot act.Thats why a safe site will always keep its server off of US soil or out of Us territory.If by chance the server was moved it would increase the communities membes saftey 100 plus percent as then US laws cant be used to access it or to raid the server housing. You can make it difficult for them as individuals but it costs money to keep your self encypted and rerouted and annonomously surfing not to mention a good little knowledge of hacking and hack proofing which I can say from reading most here dont even know.Its not so bad for the medical card holders as they will be the last to be followed up on.Is what it is


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 22, 2008)

In the elite section I update the proxy list often enough that you will never have to use your real ip address.


----------

